# For Seikoholics Cyclops Heaven



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

First up is the infamous Yellow Monster - Much Loved (by a few) and much hated by many, I found it a unique piece that looks better in the hand. Hopefully (if I keep it) time will let this piece receive some praise.










Second is this quite rare Alpinist, with 4s15 movt (that hacks and can be manually wound). It has a great dial and signed crown - though seems a bit on the small side for me 40mm inc crown and 36 across the bezel - so may be a flipper.

The picture was taken outside and the crystal is reflecting the sky/clouds and the cyclops is reflecting our Oak tree.










Look forward to comments, but also nice to see some of your Seiko's

All the best

Derek


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Derek, I like the new yellow monster.









Oh, and let me know when/if you will 'flip' the alpinist.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

That YM is very nice.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

That is the 1st time I've seen a bubble that covers the day and date. I wonder what it looks like, 'through the rectangle window'.

And a hand windable. I like that. What it the part no of that, you know like skx007?

And a pic of one of mine.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I'll pass on the YM in yellow









The Alpinist is gorgeous, I've never seen a pic before







No pics from me I'm afraid I've just sold my last Seiko to "Nin", I'm Seikoless


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Fantastic pics (as always) Derek, I love that Alpinist. The hands are fantastic!


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Derek,

Put me down for the Alpinst







not so sure about the YM or any of the "Monsters"









MIKE..


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

I am glad there are a few YM fans its not everyones taste but it is a little jewel.

David thats a great shot and the Diver looks like it means business on that strap, not sure of the part number, sorry.

Cheers

Derek


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Derek the Alpinist looks good .... but please explain how the compass bezel works









Do you use it like a sun compass?

Good YM photo


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

i didn't knew seiko had such a beautifull watch as the second one....


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Iloper, Seiko make some beautiful watches









Derek


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Hi Jot, Hope the 'Must buy a watch' bug is calming down.

You are correct, the compass feature is by using the Sun - I was trying to figure it out by the instructions, but they are in Japanese - spent a good 10 minutes trying to figure it out then I realised there was an English version on the back of the instructions









While keeping the dial level, point the hour hand to the direction of the Sun. Set 'S' on the rotating compass ring to the middle point of the arc between 12 o'clock marker and the time scale indicated by the hour hand







.

I think I will use my 99p Halfords compass









All the best

Derek


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Here's the new Alpinist; titanium and GMT hand.

Not as good looking but still very nice


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

It also has the 8F56 quartz movement as well


----------



## peter (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Derek, the Alpinist is beautiful!

I've got two "Sports 200" pieces, which to all intents and purposes, is the same watch. They are the creme dialled and black dialled ones. All I need now is the green dial to complete the set! Anyone selling one?

Their bracelets are quite high quality too.

Like I say, nice piece.

Peter


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Hi Peter

I wish you all the luck in getting the green dialled 200, if I see any I will let you know. A cream 200 was up on SCTF for about $465, getting quite the collectors pieces.

Do you have any pics to share of your other two?

All the best

Derek


----------

